# Customer Service



## psudukie

I just wanted to post a quick comment on working with Tommy Farmer and Carolina Cast Pro. With in the last two hours on this sunday i called Carolina Cast Pro with the hopes of speaking to someone about the rods and reels. I left my monday working number not expecting a call till then. Low and behold with in half an hour or so of leaving the message i get a call back.. and not just from anyone it is Tommy Farmer himself. I exchange some thoughts and ideas with him.. he patiently listens... then goes out of his way to get what i am looking for.... mind you this is sunday around 12 noon give or take. We wrap of business and his products are on there way to me this week to central pa. 

As a business owner myself i am always thrilled to get such great service... if his product is half as nice as he is and his service is i am going to be blown ou.away. Thank you and look forward to seeing the product first hand. More importantly look forward to fishing the product from June 18 - July 2 on emerald isle. If Tommy was in the emerald isle area during the time i would probably have him teach me more on casting.

A very sincere thank you.


----------



## Tommy

Thank you for the great feedback!!


----------



## poppop1

psudukie, I live approx. 50 miles SW of State College and my oldest granddaughter will be attending PSU main campus at the end of this summer. I have CPS 13' 3-6 oz. spinning rod and practice from time to time here on the farm, if you need somewhere to practice let me know, and you're right, Tommy is a very humble guy.


----------



## Alexy

I met him while he was shopping in Food Lion in Avon NC of all places and he is really is a nice guy.


----------



## psudukie

Tommy, I wanted to let you know that everything has arrived safely and looks really top shelf. I am really looking forward to seeing that this 10' 1-4 can do. The OTW rod holders are amazing as well.

Poppop1 Thank you for the invite. I dont often practice up here as time is always scarce it seems. Really kind of you to offer up. If you are ever going to be in state college and just want to say hi please drop a line and do so. I will be down at Emerald Isle June 18 - July 3. Cant wait to see how i fair with the 10' 1-4... if it cast as as nice at it looks and feels i am in for a big time treat.

Again Tommy first rate!


----------



## RocknReds

psudukie said:


> Tommy, I wanted to let you know that everything has arrived safely and looks really top shelf. I am really looking forward to seeing that this 10' 1-4 can do. The OTW rod holders are amazing as well.
> 
> Poppop1 Thank you for the invite. I dont often practice up here as time is always scarce it seems. Really kind of you to offer up. If you are ever going to be in state college and just want to say hi please drop a line and do so. I will be down at Emerald Isle June 18 - July 3. Cant wait to see how i fair with the 10' 1-4... if it cast as as nice at it looks and feels i am in for a big time treat.
> 
> Again Tommy first rate!


Tommy Stands behind everything he sells. If you have an Akios question or problem, his friend Joe Moore (the importer) will give you excellent service and answers to questions


----------



## psudukie

Quick report feedback on the cast pro 10', 1-4 oz spinner. It quite simple is a fantastic rod. Cast effortlessly, its light weight, it's simply beautiful. Thank you Tommy!

Do you guys make a surf casting spin rod for fall speckled trout?


----------



## Tommy

psudukie said:


> Quick report feedback on the cast pro 10', 1
> 
> Yes, I have an 8' 1/2-1/12 oz two pc rod that is perfect for your application
> 
> Tommy


----------



## captcruz

Talking About Customers Service. I have made several purchases from Tommy, been up to N.C. for a 3 hr. lesson. Since then Tommy has been a huge help to me, I send him several FM messages week asking questions , advise etc. He is always there with replies and answers that help me with equipment and follow up training. Hard To find this kind of Customer Service these days. Thank you Tommy


----------



## Tommy

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the positive feedback

Tommy


----------

